# Cabo San Lucas Fishing Report and Baja



## jcsportfishing (May 14, 2012)

*Jc Sportfishing Weekly Fish Report.*
*As the Admiral Seas It*
*Fishing Report: 7/18/16 to 7/25/16*
*Stop By Our Office for up to Date Fishing Report.*


*Fishing in General Slows This Past Week!*​ *Storms Pass By Within 300 Miles of Coast!*​ *Our Boat Lands 298lb Tuna at 1150!*​ *Kite Fishing Lands 149lbs Tuna!*​ *We Landed 3 Sailfish This Week!*​ *Blue Marlin Angling Still Active!*​ *Dorado: Sorry, not Happening!!*​ *Wahoo Action Moderate!*​ *Rooster Fish Inshore is Hot !*​ *JC says: The Marlin Gods are Watching!*

*Captain Chris says: JC, You are God in My Eyes !*​ *Fish Report Boy says: Chris & JC are a Couple Fools!*​ *HymieB says: JC, IS THE Lord of Lords!*​ *Darrell says: JC, The Guys a Dork!*​ *The Brits say: JC, the Laughing Stock of Britian. We Ran Him out of Liverpool. The Only Good thing from that Old BLOKE is his YORKSIRE FISH and CHIPS?*​ ​ *JC,s Baja Mojito Del Sol Inside!!*

*2 Baja Recipes Inside!!*​ *JC,s Baja Shrimp Scampi!*

*JC,s Baja Shrimp Alfredo!*

​ *HEADLINES: July 25 31, 2016:*​ *JC screamed: **â€œ**You clowns showing up in my office are interrupting me while I am trying to expand my legend status. I cant stand Fish Report Boy, the guys a little wimp who I hired to write the so called fish report. The Fish Report Boy doesn**â€™**t know who the story is actually about. It's me!! That**â€™**s right, Me!! I am the brains behind this operation not any of these other clowns who come to my office have a clue!! I made Fish Report Boy!! I found the guy drinking a 16 ounce Falstaff on a farm pond in Missouri, the guy was fishing for Carp. I taught him the ins and outs of Marlin Fishing and that Squirrel wouldn**â€™**t be nothing without me!! I have created a monster with this business and all my books, songs I have written. One of my songs **â€œ**Lets go Fishing Now, Everybody Learning How, Lets go Fishing with JC**â€**Hit the Billboard charts at number 1. JC spouted: I am dam proud of that catchy little number!! You know, sometimes I just stand and look in the mirror and say to myself: **â€œ**JC, You are a remarkable fellow**â€** then I have to pinch myself to see if it isn**â€™**t a dream!! I think if people just came by my office and had a conversation with me they would notice my god given abilities that I use to catch Marlin. When people come in my office and they leave, they say to themselves: **â€œ**My gosh, that JC is really special**â€**.*

*Jc Sportfishing Charters is a family owned and operated business and has been fishing in Cabo San Lucas for the past 18 years. Jerry, explains that his charter business is geared more for families and novice anglers, making sure everyone who charters a boat with him have a great time and lots of fun. We welcome families, and groups. We want everyone who fishes with us to take all the sites in and have a memorable experience. This is what is most important to us. We have and do a few tournaments each year and can cater to fisherman who might be interested in tournament fishing. Well lets get on with the fishing report for this past week.*

*WEATHER: HOT, HOT and HOTTER that is just the way it is here in Cabo now with about everyday pushing the 100 degree mark and lows in the mid 70,s. It seems the last 2 summers have been hotter than normal that I remember and I have been here a long time. Some days have been a little cloudy that has made for really humid weather with not a lot of storms down south. It seems we have been pretty lucky so far. *

*WATER: Well some storms have come within about 300 miles off our coast has churned up the water along with some swells coming in bringing in lots of green, warm water close to shore with not much change in temperature. The whole area is blanketed in a warm bathtub like water with fishing not being to bad. The Striped Marlin which prefer a little cooler water are not round like normal but the Blue Marlin are here in good numbers and this everything to do with our warm water temperatures.*
* Please check out the Tempbreak map link below to get a good idea on water temperatures. *
http://www.tempbreak.com/index.php?&cwregion=cb

*BILLFISH: Blue Marlin fishing continues to be just ok this past week. It seems the fish have moved up to the Pacific side where the water has been somewhat cooler, around San Jamie Banks and the Migrino area. Most of the Blues have been landed with lures and the Striped Marlin on live bait. The Striped Marlin action has been decnt also but we were getting better results last week. We have had decent numbers of Sailfish this past week and this continued now for the last 3 weeks, with good Sailfish numbers being caught and released. So if you're into Blue Marlin you had better get to Cabo, as this year has been really good and we think it will continue through October.*

*DORADO: Fishing for Dorado was not happening this past week with very few if any being reported. It has been pretty disappointing the last 2 years for Dorado action as it ha been pretty bad. We think this might have something to do with El Nino this year but really not sure what is going on. We do know we need to practice limits, laws and conservation and keep any Japanese fisherman out of here with their nets.*

*SWORDFISH: Hasn't heard of any caught this week.*

*WAHOO: Yes a few landed over this past week at Gray Rock on jet heads so if your into Wahoo try that area over the next few days.*

*TUNA: Well, there has been some action on the Tuna we **landed **one tipping the scales at 298lbs and another using the kite that was around 149lbs. Kite fishing has been proving to be good for Tuna up and arounfd the San Jamie Banks. Most of the Tuna are scattered out so you normally have to run aways to get to them but if you reach them you mite catch a whopper.*

*INSHORE: Rooster Fish are what is happening inshore. There is a bit of green water closer to shore so that hasnâ€™t helped really, but all in all it is mostly Rooster action from San Jose all the way to the Pacific side around San Jamie Banks. Some Skip Jacks are hitting also with some good numbers being reported. There has been Sailfish reported caught inshore also on Pangas so it mite be worth grabbing a Panga and going out for a 5 hour excursion to see what happens inshore.*
​ *From The Admirals Kitchen!*​ *JC,s Baja Shrimp Scampi!!*

*This quick scampi is perfect over pasta or by itself with fresh-squeezed lemon. It serves 2 as a main course and 4 as an appetizer; and it's easy to double for a crowd.**

Ingredients
1 pound jumbo shrimp, shelled and deveined
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 teaspoons minced garlic
1/4 cup dry white vermouth
1/4 teaspoon grated lemon zest plus 1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
2 teaspoons finely chopped flat-leaf parsley leaves
*
*Directions**
Put the shrimp on a large disposable pie pan or paper plate and pat them completely dry with a paper towel. Arrange the shrimp so they lay flat and are evenly spaced.

Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Season the shrimp with salt and pepper. Add the butter to the skillet. When the foaming subsides, raise the heat to high and invert the plate of shrimp over the skillet so the shrimp fall into the pan all at once. Cook the shrimp, without moving them, for 1 minute. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute. Turn the shrimp over and cook for 2 minutes more. Transfer the shrimp to a bowl.

Return the skillet to the heat and pour in the vermouth and lemon juice. Boil the liquid until slightly thickened, about 30 seconds. Scrape up any browned bits from the bottom of the pan with a wooden spoon. Stir the lemon zest and parsley into the sauce. Pour the sauce over the shrimp, season with salt and pepper to taste and toss to combine.

Divide the shrimp among plates or arrange on a platter and serve.*

*JC, s Baja Shrimp Alfredo!*

*
INGREDIENTS*

*SERVINGS 4UNITS US*


*1lb *large shrimp*, shelled and deveined*
*1**â„4cup minced *shallot
*2*minced garlic cloves
*1**â„4cup *butter
*1**â„2lb *fettuccine pasta*, cooked al dente*
*4large egg yolks*
*1cup *half-and-half
*1**â„2cup freshly-grated *parmesan cheese


*2teaspoons minced *parsley
 *DIRECTIONS*

*1. **In a large skillet, cook the shrimp, the shallot and garlic in the butter over moderate heat, stirring, for 3-4 minutes, or until shrimp are just firm to touch and opaque.*
*2. **Reduce heat to moderately-low and stir in the fettucine.*
*3. **In a bowl, beat together the yolks, half and half and the Parmesan.*
*4. **Add the egg mixture to the shrimp mixture and cook until the sauce is thickened, tossing all the while so the egg doesnâ€™t curdle, about 3-4 minutes.*
*5. **Do not let sauce boil.*
*6. **Stir in parsley and salt and pepper to taste.*
*JC,s Baja Mojito Del Sol!!*

*This is a fabulous Mojito recipe that makes enough for 4 glasses. I usually double or triple the recipe and serve it in a glass pitcher that is garnished with mint leaves. Perfect for after your sportfishing trip party.This Mojito can be made with either white or gold rum but don't leave out the bitters. Â¡Vivas!*
*INGREDIENTS*

*SERVINGS 4UNITS US*


*12 -15**small fresh *mint sprigs*, plus 4 more for garnish*
*1**â„4**cup *sugar*, plus*
*2**tablespoons *sugar*, sifted (can use superfine sugar)*
*1**â„2**cup *fresh lime juice*, chilled*
*3**â„4**cup *white rum *or 3â„4 cup*golden rum*, chilled*
*8**dashes Angostura bitters*
*2**cups club soda, chilled*


*crushed ice*
 *DIRECTIONS*

*1. **In a large container or bowl, muddle mint with sugar until the mint is coarsely chopped and the sugar has turned a shade of green.*
*2. **Add lime juice, rum and bitters and stir until sugar dissolves.*
*3. **Strain into a small pitcher.*
*4. **Pour into iced tea or mojito glasses that are filled about 1/3 with crushed ice and top each drink with 1/2 cup of the club soda. Garnish with mint sprigs and serve.*

*BEWARE: Please beware of the guys in the street selling boat charters. If you wait till the day you are fishing and go to the dock where your boat is many times people will mislead you to another boat or dock trying to put you on a boat that was not meant for you. You need to have a person guide you to your boat, who is from a reputable charter company. This way there is no confusion or misleading. Please remember when renting Sport fishing boats in Cabo that you rent your boat from reputable and established business. Walk into a fishing fleet office and ask questions about what you are getting and what are the costs? You don't* *want to rent boats from vendors in the streets and you do not want to book through shady websites offering you the world. Check through travel forums about reputable fishing fleets to deal with. Look for testimonials about the fleet your booking, your charter with. Ask about what will the boat be supplying? Will it include beverages or lunches? How much does it cost to fillet your catch? Check to see if charter boat is insured? Ask about getting your catch smoked? Check cost of a fishing license. These are just a few things to consider when booking your charter boat. We will be talking more about this in the next weeks fishing report. Until next time good fishing and we hope to see you in Cabo soon. Come by the office here in Cabo and get all the latest up to date fishing report. *http://www.jcsportfishing.com


----------

